# I Love My Job (with pics)



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i have to say, i do love my job. i get to spend all day with my horses (well most of them, 2 of them live at my home, and a select few when they are off of racing and getting turned out) i thought maybe some people would like to see some pics of what i do every day, from MY angle  i think its neat when you have never driven a horse before to see it from this angle. 

Here i am jogging in the inside track, which is where the horses towing and bad behaved horses jog. its 1/4 of a mile, and you can see the track around the outside of it, thats the track we race on, its 1/2 mile.

this is my 5yr old pacing mare, Prairie Debutante

























and this is our 5yr old trotting mare, Celebrity Mistress, towing. all they wear out is a halter and a lead with the chain over their nose. dont mind my goofy little cousin, i usually take them alone, but if i did that, i couldnt take pics!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Neato.


----------



## BryCowboy7 (May 24, 2009)

*your new job*

wow that is soo cool!!! do you get paid doing that?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey! A fellow standardbred person! Cool! What track in NY? I race at Mohawk/Woodbine.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool photos!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> Hey! A fellow standardbred person! Cool! What track in NY? I race at Mohawk/Woodbine.


buffalo/batavia mostly. sometimes vernon. im telling you, these tracks are terrible!!! last month at the batavia meet we had 7 horses (including one of ours) break down. all were coffin bone breaks. theres so many holes in buffalo and they cant fix them because the maintenence crew knows nothing about tracks! and the first turn at buffalo is a doozie!

batavia is a little better since last meet. they resufaced it and banked the turns, the only problem is the new surface is loose and breaking away a lot and they cant get it to pack down


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

It's a bonus to get paid to do what you love.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

That sucks about the tracks you have to race on. I feel so lucky to race where I do - the facilities are wonderfull and well maintained. Sorry to hear about one of yours breaking down. I've been full time racing for 5 years and have yet to have one break down or go down - Thank goodness!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Is Batavia racetrack Batavia Downs? I horse show there, I love the two rings in the middle


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Is Batavia racetrack Batavia Downs? I horse show there, I love the two rings in the middle


yes it is


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> That sucks about the tracks you have to race on. I feel so lucky to race where I do - the facilities are wonderfull and well maintained. Sorry to hear about one of yours breaking down. I've been full time racing for 5 years and have yet to have one break down or go down - Thank goodness!


this is the 3rd horse we have had break a coffin bone in the last.... hmmmm... 4yrs i believe. we also have my broodmare at home who tore her XYZ ligament 5yrs ago, and a trotter who shattered his leg in a race last year. 

its just not pretty racing here.... 

Kevin Cummings just went down the other night, luckily he was not seriously hurt just bumps, bruises, and scrapes. and the horse was caught right after the race by Ron Beback Jr and my cousin who were both driving in that race. luckily when he went down the lines got wraped on the bike, so the horse couldnt get tangled in them.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Is Batavia racetrack Batavia Downs? I horse show there, I love the two rings in the middle




No wayy!! I live like an hour away! I live in Rochester NY.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lucky!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I always wanted to try driving! I did fun driving (like big carts in NYC), but it was when I was a kid. May be one day....


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> No wayy!! I live like an hour away! I live in Rochester NY.


oh cool, im in Elma which is like 30min from batavia


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so cool! I have never been to a driving race, don't they call the horses 'pacers'? I used to ride in a cart in santa Fe TX when my uncle gave people carriage rides. He let me drive it once. That was a long time ago though.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow this thread makes me miss the track. I grew up with Standardbreds in New Jersey. It's a great sport. Lucky you getting to do what you love! I miss it /

ChevyPrincess pacing is when the horses are moving laterally, trotting is diagonally. You can race pacers or trotters.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks! i didnt have a clue. my papa watched T.V and on of those races came on and he said they were pacers for the way they ran. I just didn't know they did trotting too XD


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Pacer: 









That makes a bit more sense than my rambling haha


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

How cool, I saw a trotting race for the first time a couple of weeks ago, it was pretty exciting!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

it is very exciting and cool. unfortunately its a dying sport, so we are racing for peanuts instead of good money like the thoroughbreds do  but oh well, i love it more than anything. maybe soon i can get some of my win pics scanned and put on here too.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Only a true horse person would love a job that means spending all day staring at a horse's rear, lol.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Only a true horse person would love a job that means spending all day staring at a horse's rear, lol.


i love horse booty

a good big horse rump is great for our STB racehorses, its where all their power comes from. the bigger the better!:wink:


----------



## EquineExpert (Aug 12, 2009)

awsome. i would love to have a horsey job.


----------

